# Lovejoy??



## crazybry79 (Jun 15, 2010)

97 Metro. 48V with an upgrade later to 72V. Right now it looks like I will be stuck with an EV1 / EV100 controler, but would like to upgrade to a Curtis 1209B or alltrax 7245.

Will a Lovejoy stand up to what I'm doing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Doubtful the lovejoy will hold up for long.


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

crazybry79 said:


> 97 Metro. 48V with an upgrade later to 72V. Right now it looks like I will be stuck with an EV1 / EV100 controler, but would like to upgrade to a Curtis 1209B or alltrax 7245.
> 
> Will a Lovejoy stand up to what I'm doing?


 
I have been using a lovejoy from the start, 7 monthes, it works well for me, but I dont think I would use it at higher voltages though . forkenswift still uses a lovejoy(i think) with no problems.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

If you keep it low voltage then maybe it should do OK. I still would not expect super long life.

Pete


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

What is the average lovejoy inner section made of?

Would Delron or Teflon hold up better?

Does the original fracture or mush out?

How about a metal band around the outside to hold it in position better?

Just thinking of some possibilities for improvement.

I have a commercial glass polisher that uses one and it has been in almost daily use for 20 years. (not a high HP motor)


----------



## Goge (Dec 11, 2008)

I originally installed a urethane spider in my Lovejoy coupling- it ground itself apart after maybe 100 miles. I installed a nylon spider and it seems to be working just fine. Just thought I'd chime in with my 2 cents.

My system is 96V, and I've had my car up to freeway speeds. 9" motor, Kelly controller... nothing too special.

By the way, I ordered everything from McMaster-Carr. They have some info on the different types of spiders on their website.

-Todd


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

If I am to believe the listed ratings it seems that larger CJ (curved jaw) series Love-Joy couplings would be up to the task. I don't know if anyone has tried that type as they have less misalignment tolerance. I have not heard many favorable reports for the couplers that have been tried.


----------



## crazybry79 (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright, so I have two options, and I'm coming up on the quiiiiickly!

Eith I can use a Lovejoy, and have some fudge factor, or I can use a machined coupler.

Right now my plan is to attach the Lovejoy OR couple to the clutch plate (plate only - no clutch assembly) OR just the splined part of the clutch plate.

How does one line up the clutch plate to the Lovejoy or coupler?


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

How does one line up the clutch plate to the Lovejoy or coupler?[/quote]

do you mean fit the splined piece of the clutch plate to the lovejoy?


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

if that is what youmean, it is a bit of work, first cut the center piece (the part with the splines) out of the clutch disk, then you have to grind it to a circle, and weld it to the half of the lovejoy, it should look kind of like this......







but the weld needs to be real strong.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Or, you could do the same thing with 2 chain sprockets and a piece or roller chain, like I did.

Very low cost and working great for over 10,000 miles, 72 volt, 8 HP.


----------



## Goge (Dec 11, 2008)

Billhac's pic is exactly how I did mine.

Lining things up during install was a bit of trial-and-error for me. My adapter plate had some slop in the bolt-holes, so I just moved things around until I minimized vibration/noise, then tightened everything up all the way. It was a bit un-scientific, but it appears to have worked out OK.

-Todd


----------



## drdonh (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, I use an aluminum Lovejoy (to reduce rotational inertia) with a neoprene spider on my 96 V - 8" ADC motor vehicle. Have about 4000 miles done with no problems, other than it got loose, moved, and jammed itself in the motor faceplate. That was an oversight on my part, and measures are now taken to see it doesn't happen again. (details are in an earlier post). A recent inspection gave no indication of premature wear or failure. While this coupler may be forgiving of some misalignment, I think you still have to be rather precise or you get into trouble.

Details of how I did the direct coupling by grinding down the transimission input shaft and adding a keyway are in my blog

Don
ev-a40.blogspot.com


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

I was just sent a lovejoy coupler for my clutchless setup. I have posted the Pix Here. I am planning a 128V freeway speed (70-75mph) conversion and am not sure if this coupler will do the job. If not, what should I use to couple my Impulse 9 to my tranny?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

That's not a lovejoy coupler.


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

It is a lovejoy welded to the spline I believe. Maybe I am confused about what exactly a lovejoy coupler is. I will look it up some more. Does what I have look like something that will work for my application?


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Not a lovejoy, but what did they send with it, to hook up to the motor?


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

So, the first pic, if you can read backwards and upside down, it says Lovejoy Inc. It also says L-095 1.125 which is a standard size for the Lovejoy coupler to go with the 9inch motor right? It is welded to the other piece which has the large circular piece that looks like it fits over the center of the clutch plate with the springs, and it also has the spline which looks like it mates with my transmission.

The adapter plate I got was wrong as well as the size of the coupler, but I am just curious if what they are attempting to give me is what I need. Also, I did not see a key that fits in the slot of the coupler/motor shaft.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a lovejoy coupler. Yours looks like a coupler welded to the inside of a clutch disk to mate with the transmission. Yours looks like a solid connection. Not a lovejoy. 

Pete 

Got photos of that wrong adaptor plate too? We'd love to see that.


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

Okay, so what it looks like they did was take one side of the Lovejoy and removed the 3 triangular prongs and then welded it to a replica of the clutch disc with the spline. This makes sense to me now. Not a true lovejoy coupler, just using part of it since it is already manufactured with the right specs for the motor. Thanks everyone. I feel much more comfortable now. Once I send it back and get the appropriate size that is.


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like half a lovejoy welded to a clutch hub, should work. Only downside is that it is a rigid coupler. Some argues that you need a compliant element in the coupling or torque impulses from potholes etc. will transfer directly to the motor causing something to break. Though many converters seems to get by fine with a rigid coupler, I've seen some failures where the coupler/motor shaft/transmission shaft has been sheared off. It's always hard to tell exactly what caused the failure though.


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

For those interested. here is the adapter plate that is wrong.


----------

